# Chibanez K7 copy.



## Adonai678 (Nov 15, 2008)

I was pretty excited that i found a K7 for under 500

Made from china's finest plywood.But its a copy so Chibanez FTL

wholesupplier.cn--Details

Pics




​






​






big difference from the real one








Price;230(euros)(how much is that in USD again?)


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

230.00 EUR = 291.584 USD


----------



## Harry (Nov 15, 2008)

Geezus, when you put the pic of the real deal next to the Chibanez, man, the rip off looks like crap


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 15, 2008)

Doesn't look that bad IMO. Bridge = LOLer


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

doesnt the Headstock on the fake say "JEM jr."?


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 15, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> doesnt the Headstock on the fake say "JEM jr."?


 
yes, yes it does


----------



## silentrage (Nov 15, 2008)

Man when I worked in china, every guitar in every guitar store is 100&#37; fake.
And they have everything, gibbys, ibanez, fender, jackson, kramer, washburn.
And they're ALL CRAP.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 15, 2008)

> My shop sell all kinds of the most classic and popular electric guitars and basses, including Gibson, Epiphone, Gretsch, Ibanaze, Fender and so on.
> The sound quality of this guitar is absolutely marvelous.you will get a new and good playing guitar,of course it is very cheap.you will get what you see by the picture absolutely..



wow good thing he doesn't mention Ibanez..


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 15, 2008)

silentrage said:


> Man when I worked in china, every guitar in every guitar store is 100&#37; fake.
> And they have everything, gibbys, ibanez, fender, jackson, kramer, washburn.
> And they're ALL CRAP.





Demoniac said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Yeah they have another one.

wholesupplier.cn--Details

look at the headstock color
​
now look at the body color.


yeah and on the red K7 they actually put a lo-pro fakie on there.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

> *Ibanaze*



 Maybe they should put that on the headstock instaed of "Ibanez"


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 15, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Maybe they should put that on the headstock instaed of "Ibanez"


Yeah i offered him 1$ for it


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 15, 2008)

About 4 months ago or less I saw an add on craigslist for a K7 for cheap and called the guy. He lived in Las Vegas, totally wanted to ship me the guitar and emailed me tons of pics. It was a light blue K7 and it said Jem Jr on the headstock. I knew it wasnt a real Ibanez and if it was I actually thought some guy refinished the guitar and put his initials or something on the headstock but now I know it was a Chibanez. Regardless, I wasnt going to buy it for anything. They are out there. Its safe to assume that if it isnt firespeak blue or blade grey and especially if it says Jem Jr on the headstock, then its a fake.


----------



## S-O (Nov 15, 2008)

Adonai678 said:


> Yeah they have another one.
> 
> wholesupplier.cn--Details
> 
> ...



wtf @ plant in coke bottle


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Nov 15, 2008)

Didn't do bad on the ESPs...

wholesupplier.cn--Details


----------



## Xaios (Nov 15, 2008)

leonardo7 said:


> About 4 months ago or less I saw an add on craigslist for a K7 for cheap and called the guy. He lived in Las Vegas, totally wanted to ship me the guitar and emailed me tons of pics. It was a light blue K7 and it said Jem Jr on the headstock. I knew it wasnt a real Ibanez and if it was I actually thought some guy refinished the guitar and put his initials or something on the headstock but now I know it was a Chibanez. Regardless, I wasnt going to buy it for anything. They are out there. Its safe to assume that if it isnt firespeak blue or blade grey and especially if it says Jem Jr on the headstock, then its a fake.



Or if the body is the wrong shape, or if the headstock is the wrong shape, or if the neck joint is the wrong shape, or if it has a crappy licensed trem, or if the Ibanez decal is applied wrong...


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 16, 2008)

those guitars are garbage.


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 16, 2008)

proportions are waaay off, haha

also, am i the only one who wonders how these guitars play? i mean i doubt they play well, but i kinda wonder how badly.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> proportions are waaay off, haha
> 
> also, am i the only one who wonders how these guitars play? i mean i doubt they play well, but i kinda wonder how badly.



I've heard they play ok 

Did you guys know that 60 minutes did a comparison between fake golf clubs built in china and the real ones here and the Chinese fakes outperformed the real ones.


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 16, 2008)

haha, thats awesome.

i guess a name sells better than a quality product


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 16, 2008)

Those knock offs just look like total shit, I can't believe anyone in the west (or Japan) for that matter being fooled by this cheap shit. Maybe they do sell well in China where not everyone has cash to drop on a real Ibanez.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 16, 2008)

You'd think, considering how cheap it is to make them, that they could at least TRY to make them look legit


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 16, 2008)

In third world countries they feel just as good owning knockoffs and knowing it as we do owning the real thing. Its like they know but dont really care cause they havent ever seen the real thing and a fake is the real thing to them. What Im saying is someone here might buy this on accident but over there, they buy it on purpose, and love it.


----------



## Cephaloprog (Nov 16, 2008)

Am I the only person that owns a Chibanez and loves it? 

it's not 'that' bad after locking the bridge....


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 16, 2008)

It should only take one glance at those guitars for anyone with a grain of knowledge about Ibanez guitars to realize those are fakes. Like others have said, the proportions are fucked right from the getgo. Your second red flag should be the cheezy looking stamped floyds.

Just the overall look of them scream FAKE! And this is just from pictures. I'm sure its even more apparent when you see them in real life.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I've heard they play ok
> 
> Did you guys know that 60 minutes did a comparison between fake golf clubs built in china and the real ones here and the Chinese fakes outperformed the real ones.



except how many short cuts can you take with making a golf club versus a guitar? I doubt many golf clubs are made of plywood with no truss rod


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 16, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> except how many short cuts can you take with making a golf club versus a guitar? I doubt many golf clubs are made of plywood with no truss rod


Agreed sir!


----------



## Cephaloprog (Nov 16, 2008)

^These are $150-$200 guitars after all; I wouldn't expect a luthier to spend alot of time making them =S

And ironically, this is how Ibanez started its business after all. Karma?


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 16, 2008)

Didnt Ibanez have to make guitars for Fender for a long time in Japan as punishment for copying them back in the day?


----------



## silentrage (Nov 16, 2008)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Those knock offs just look like total shit, I can't believe anyone in the west (or Japan) for that matter being fooled by this cheap shit. Maybe they do sell well in China where not everyone has cash to drop on a real Ibanez.



Bingo.

There are people with nice guitars in china, and most know a shit copy when they see one, but it's a developing country, and $2000 to you is equivalent to $16000 to them.

First hand experience.


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 16, 2008)

leonardo7 said:


> Didnt Ibanez have to make guitars for Fender for a long time in Japan as punishment for copying them back in the day?


Yeah.


----------



## Harry (Nov 16, 2008)

Adonai678 said:


> Yeah they have another one.
> 
> wholesupplier.cn--Details
> 
> ...




Coke is hardcore fertilizer nowadays


----------



## Korngod (Nov 17, 2008)

to be honest, i wouldnt mind one of those if they were dirt ass cheap, just to have as a beater guitar... maybe one to experiment with different mods on.


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 18, 2008)

Korngod said:


> to be honest, i wouldnt mind one of those if they were dirt ass cheap, just to have as a beater guitar... maybe one to experiment with different mods on.


Exactly, someone who understands.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 18, 2008)

Korngod said:


> to be honest, i wouldnt mind one of those if they were dirt ass cheap, just to have as a beater guitar... maybe one to experiment with different mods on.



I agree with that, but I hate seeing someone spend $1,000 on a fake guitar without them knowing what we know.


----------



## Cephaloprog (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's mine:






Best $180 guitar I've ever owned (if you don't count the $50 set-up and tremelo block)


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 19, 2008)

The ESPs look exactly like the real ones, thats crazy.

I bought 10 of those k-7s though!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 19, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> except how many short cuts can you take with making a golf club versus a guitar? I doubt many golf clubs are made of plywood with no truss rod



Yes, but its still more than a little strange that a crappy knockoff can even content with the real thing.


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 19, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> The ESPs look exactly like the real ones, thats crazy.
> 
> I bought 10 of those k-7s though!



did you really??


----------



## N00dlesHead (Nov 1, 2015)

Cephaloprog said:


> Am I the only person that owns a Chibanez and loves it?
> 
> it's not 'that' bad after locking the bridge....



I just found out my K7 is one of these and love it. Knockoff or not it plays great.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh my god the necrobump.

IT BURNS!!!!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 1, 2015)

N00dlesHead said:


> I just found out my K7 is one of these and love it. Knockoff or not it plays great.



I'll file this under "oldest necro I've seen yet" 

Got any pics?


----------



## Xaios (Nov 4, 2015)

This is definitely among the oldest necros I've ever encountered. However, I'm tickled by the fact that what I posted in it 7 years ago is still entirely true.


----------



## Coldsnow (Nov 4, 2015)

Bringing back memories! I bought one of these in Beijing nearly 10 years ago for 150$ While on vacation. The tour guide helped me find this tiny little shop in the back of an alley- 'you want 7 guitar?!' They had a few for me to choose from. It Survived the flight home in a cardboard box still in tune. That guitar actually had level frets and really resonated and sustained well. Was a great introduction to 7 strings! I thought I'd eventually see it as regular release.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Nov 10, 2015)

Uber necrobump dood!!!


----------



## Adonai678 (Nov 14, 2015)

You guys are bringing me waaaaaaaaay back


----------



## exo (Nov 14, 2015)

Cephaloprog said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Necrobump or not, this is actually a pretty cool finish.


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 16, 2015)

more like ibanhad right?


----------



## crg123 (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow, that pic is enormous.


----------

